# Airpumps and filter help please?



## Fortunefaded120 (Oct 19, 2006)

Im going to be owning my first betta very soon and I've had the tank up and running for a day and a half but the airpump is VERY noisy and its causing some arguement at my house :-x 

Anyway my question is will my tank need a filter and an air pump? Its 4 gallons and cleaning it out will not be a problem, I've been reccomended to clean it out 100% every 5th day is that right?

I dont understand why some tanks dont need filters and airpumps I cant get a straight answer out of any websites but this one looks promising! 

So can I take off the airpump? its attached to the filter so if one goes so does the other.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I would recommend a palm HOB filter from drsfostersmith.com. No air pump needed, although there are silent ones available. The tank should be cycled before adding fish. Read up on fishless cycling.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Some "tanks" aren't cycled, simply because they are too small for the person to be bothered. If you keep a betta in a 1gallon bowl, it's just 'easier' to clean it completely a couple times a week. But with the aforementioned HOB filter, you can cycle your four gallon tank. This will make it easier on you - firstly, you will not require the air pump. Secondly, you will only have to do partial water changed on a weekly basis instead of complete water changes every day. It will also allow you to have 'nicer' more complete setup - ie, a plant or two if you are able to affix a fluorescent bulb overtop, a shrimp or an african dwarf frog...


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

my father also had issues with my airpump being noisy. he even pulled it part to see y. he discovered it was because it was badly put together. the better, more expensive ones are quieter, afaik, (mine came ina kit).


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There are quiet air pumps, but you will still have the glub of air bubbles. A small water pump is quieter, either as a powerhead on a sponge filter or in a in-tank or hang-on-tank filter. You do need a filter if you change water only once a week. If you do without, you will need to do large water changes every day.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

and too you eventually get to the stage where the filter sounds just fade into the background.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol, mousey's right when you get the fishroom or fishhouse to keep all those noisey tanks in, you get used to the racket.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

If you get a HOB (hang on back) type filter, like the one Boxermom suggested, you don't need an airstone. The filter output will provide enough surface agitation and adding an airstone will most likely just stress the betta out. They don't like alot of current, so the HOB will be perfect.


----------



## Fortunefaded120 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the help I got my betta tank up and running with 3 betta females!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

good, i really hope you used dividers


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

maybe something like this http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=9821&N=2004+22769


----------

